# Okanagan valley region, british columbia, canada



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Is there anyone from the okanagan area, near Kelowna or Penticton area on this board?


----------



## brightorange (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm from Regina Saskatchewan, anyone else from Canada on here?


----------

